# Blanket or Saddleback?? Opinions please :)



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hi all

This is my 9 month old boy Hex  DH and I keep "arguing" over wether he's going to be a saddle or blanket back?

So I figured I'd throw it out there for opinions


----------



## CaesarsPalace (Dec 6, 2012)

I was told that Caesar is a blanket








Your guy looks more like a saddle.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a saddle to me


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I have the same question as Mooch because my boy has almost identical coat colorations.
What defines a saddle back as opposed to blanket back? 

With a saddle should the tan go up and over the shoulders and should the tan on the hind legs go up higher than the top of the leg?

The OP's picture of Hex looks to me right now as blanketback, am I wrong?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He's already a saddle back. Blankets have black thighs.

Perhaps this will help: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/177722-general-pattern-guide.html


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

All of the blanket backs that I've seen almost look like a bi-color, but have too much tan above their legs to be a bi-color. And remember, saddle backs have different variations of the saddle...some go lower than others. I'd say this is definitely a saddle back.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I believe our Yaeger was a blanket back-









As is Ruger.









A former foster dog, Kate (now adopted) is a Bi-color.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

The black on his back looks kinda of like a saddle the way it dips down on the sides. Your dog is already a saddle back.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

LOL ok now I feel stupid :blush:
Thanks for the pictures and the link  The blanket back is a lot darker than I thought  
I never realised blanket backs had to have black thighs - always thought they were bi colour  Darn patterns are confusing  

It's amazing how much their colour changes, my 6 year old female was darker than him when she was his ages she's now got a huge tan "stripe" running down the middle of the back. She seems to get a little bit lighter every year. 

So let me rephrase my question then, do you guys think he's going to get a lot more tan over his hindquarters?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The stripe is called a bitch stripe, and yes he'll probably continue to get more tan in the darker areas. I doubt he will end up with a traditional "saddle" though. The top of his hindquarters area will likely stay dark.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Kate has a tad more tan than many bi-colors, but a black face (no tan eyebrow pips), penciling on her toes, and "tar heels" which is where the back of the hock is black.
She really is a gorgeous girl, I think! She and Ruger (our dog) looked a lot alike.

Your boy is gorgeous, as well, he looks like he has nice heavy bone, is he a German Showline?


----------

